# Big Scamp



## Deliverance (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Yeahh!! That is a big boy. Very nice


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Big scamp. Nice.


----------



## Deliverance (Jan 9, 2011)

email for charter info 
[email protected]


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice scamp!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

that's a beast


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Good Googa Mooga!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*A dinosuar*

*Thanks! Encouragement, that's what that is.*


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Details man details! How big was it and where are you based from?

Fantastic fish, she looks like a beat up old hag!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice scampie!!


----------



## Nick J. (Mar 15, 2009)

STUD scamp right there!:thumbsup:


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Aint seen thousands of em but that is the biggest I have seen. Nice fish:thumbup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

What did it eat?


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

What'd he weigh? That's gotta be getting close to record size.


----------

